# Taco the dog



## paigew (Aug 4, 2016)

Since the passing of our rottie a few months back, something was missing from our lives. Took a trip to the shelter and brought home this little guy 

Meet Taco


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 5, 2016)

Those 3 are gonna be best friends! Nice set of pics.


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 5, 2016)

Nice set. Number 3 is my favorite.


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 5, 2016)

Sorry for your loss.  There is an odd, uneasy emptiness in the home after the family dog has passed.

Great photos, #5 is my fav.  Print that very very large. Taco is a good looking pooch and appears to be well on his way to being a great companion.


----------



## otherprof (Aug 5, 2016)

paigew said:


> Since the passing of our rottie a few months back, something was missing from our lives. Took a trip to the shelter and brought home this little guy
> 
> Meet Taco
> 
> View attachment 125585 View attachment 125586 View attachment 125587 View attachment 125588 View attachment 125589 View attachment 125590 View attachment 125591 View attachment 125592


Nice shots! It looks like everyone got lucky!


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 5, 2016)

Awe. He looks like a keeper.... 2nd one my favorite


----------



## paigew (Aug 5, 2016)

Thanks everyone! Yes @Gary A. it just isn't the same without a furry one around.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Aug 5, 2016)

Nice shots cute dog


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 6, 2016)

Wonderful,  Looking like a happy pup.   After losing mine last September I just got a middle age dog who was being retired from a breeder.   Glad I did,


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 6, 2016)

What I like about Taco, is that he's this classic, prototype of a dog. Everything about him just says 'dog' and he doesn't pretend to be anything else. Perfect.


----------



## annamaria (Aug 6, 2016)

Hard to pick a favorite but for sure one through five. Cute pup. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Aug 7, 2016)

That second last image is a beauty.

Dave


----------

